# Frequenzumrichter über Profibus



## peter-vt (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hat hier schon jemand einmal erfolgreich einen (nicht SIEMENS) FU über Profibus mit den SFBs 52/53 angesteuert?
Ich habe hier eine S7-314C-2DP und möchte damit einen Telemcanique Altivar 71 steuern. Leider besteht die Altivar-Doku nur aus einer handvoll trocken-theoretischen Blättern und einem Screenshot wie ich bei Step7 die GSD-Datei einklinke. Ein Programmbeispiel gibt's auch, aber ich bekomme das nicht zum Laufen.

Freue mich über jede Hilfestellung/jeden Tip und beantworte gerne weitere Fragen.

Danke & Gruß
Peter


----------



## nico (27 Januar 2010)

Kenne den Umrichter zwar nicht, aber vom Prinzip her dürfte es ja bei jedem ähnlich sein. Im Endeffeckt überträgt man ein Steuerwort für Freigabe, Drehrichtung, usw. und eines für die Drehzahl. Das sind ja meist HEX-Zahlen die da übertragen werden. Eine Tabelle müsste sich ja auch in der Dokumentation finden. Zusätzlich muss man aber immer noch das Freigabesignal hardwaretechnisch an den FU anschließen. Freigabesignal über Bus und Klemmen sind &-verknüpft.

Ein paar genauere Angaben wären sinnvoll, was genau nicht klappt.


----------



## Sinix (27 Januar 2010)

Hast du bei der HardwareKonfig den Hinweis am SFB52/53 bezuglich DPV1-Slave beachtet?

Eine Alternative ist mit Sicherheit der Datentausch zum FU mit SFC14/15.


----------



## PBO-WE (27 Januar 2010)

@nico

das mit der Hardware-Ansteuerung kann ich zumindest für Vacon FUs widerlegen. Bei denen kann man die gesamte Klemmleiste im Profibusbetrieb abziehen und der läuft immer noch.
Ist also nicht generell so.




Aber generell sollte es mit dem Status- und Steuerwort aus der Doku funktionieren.
Zur erweiterung könnte man dann noch die Parametrierung über Profibus machen.


----------



## peter-vt (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

sorry ich war eine weile nicht online. Also mit dem Altivar habe ich ganz grundlegende Probleme:

Wenn ich ihn einschalte, dann blinkt die rote Status-LED der Profibus-Karte. Lt. Anleitung heißt das, dass sie auf eine Initialisierung wartet. Die Baud-Rate z.B. kann ich nirgends einstellen, dass konfiguriert sich selbst. Tut es aber nicht. Die Adresse wird richtig angezeigt (5) hab ich so gejumpert. Egal was ich auf der Simatic mit SFB58/59 mache, der Altivar reagiert nicht. Ich werde auch aus den Parametern für den Funktionsaufruf nicht ganz schlau. Die Altivar-Doku verdient den Namen nicht. Das liest sich wie Notizen, die sich jemand macht, der gerade zum 500. Mal so einen FU in Betrieb nimmt. 

Wie läuft denn das normalerweise ab? Werden projektierte Profibus-Slaves (SIEMENS-fremde) von der S7 beim Programmstart irgendwie initialisiert oder hängen die in der Luft, bis ich mich das erste mal mit ihnen unterhalte???

Kann es sein, dass die GSD-Datei nicht zum FU passt??? Die in der Hardware-Konfig angezeigten Adressen entsprechen aber den in der Doku.

Da ich zu wenig Erfahrung habe, um hier richtig zu debuggen brauche ich - glaub ich - Hilfe von jemand, der schon einmal einen Altivar 71 an einer S7-314 über Profibus in Betrieb genommen hat.

Ich kann beim Altivar übrigens auch die Steuerung komplett und ausschließlich über Profibus fahren. Weitere Steuerleitungen braucht man nicht.

Altivar-Experten, bitte helft mir.

Danke & Gruß
Peter


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2010)

@peter-vt
Je öfter ich deinen vorherigen Post Lese, desto mehr bin ich der Auffassung,
das du zunächst mal ein gehöriges Defizit bzgl. Profibus im Allgemeinen hast.

Imho ist dein Problem zunächst mal NICHT der Altivar, sondern zu aller erst mal die S7,
du hast auf der S7-Seite den Altivar nicht korrekt konfiguriert.
Heißt also HW-Konfig auf der S7 kontrollieren.
Also musst du die Diagnose zunächst mal von der S7-Seite versuchen.
P.S. Die Verkabelung des Profibus könnte auch noch nicht passen.

Zum anderen sind die Funktionen SFB52/53 für den azyklischen Datenaustauch mittels DPV1,
für ein grundsätzliches ansteuern also weder gedacht noch irgendwie sinnvoll.

Du konfigurierst im einfachsten Fall:
"Periodic2-2", das sind 2 Wörter hin, 2 Wörter her, und kannst den FU damit schon steuern.
Wort 1 hin = Steuerwort
Wort 2 hin = Sollwert (Drehzahl)

Wort 1 her = Statuswort
Wort 2 her = Drehzahl-Istwert.

So schlecht finde ich das Handbuch gar nicht, obgleich die DPV1 Funktionalität nicht beschrieben ist ...
http://www.global-download.schneide...r=http://www.download.schneider-electric.com/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## peter-vt (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Manual,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Du hast recht: Ich habe bisher über Profibus ausschließlich dezentrale Peripherie von Siemens angesteuert und das ist kinderleicht, weil einem die HW-Config, Step7 und das Betriebssystem ja alles abnimmt. Nun muß ich aber einen Altivar 71 ansteuern und ich habe absolut keine Peilung.

Dein Beitrag hat mir aber im Verständnis schon wahnsinnig weitergeholfen, denn ich wusste nicht einmal was mit dem Begriff "Periodics" anzufangen. Und (sorry, wenn ich mein Outcoming jetzt perfektioniere) mit zyklisch und azyklisch hab ich mir auch keine weiteren Gedanken drüber gemacht.

Brauche ich denn überhaupt keine SFB??? Schreibe ich direkt auf die Adressen? Über PEW/PAW oder über "virtuelle" Ein-/Ausgänge???

Die Verkabelung sollte stimmen (ich habe den Stecker vom Altivar abgezogen und mein OP17 dort angeschlossen, das funzt. Hab auch nur Anfang und Ende vom Bus teminiert, also der rein elektrische Aufbau sollte i.O. sein.

Danke & Gru
Peter

P.S.: Ich werde heute noch mal ausgiebig testen!!!


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2010)

peter-vt schrieb:


> Brauche ich denn überhaupt keine SFB??? Schreibe ich direkt auf die Adressen? Über PEW/PAW oder über "virtuelle" Ein-/Ausgänge???



Also die SFB würdest du nur brauchen, wenn du azyklisch, also "gelegentlich" Parameter sog. Records lesen bzw. schreiben willst.
Wobei das auch über sog. PKW-Werte geht.

Für das normale Ansteuern, also Starten, Stoppen ... verwendest du dann letzen Endes die EA-Daten,
also wie du richtig schreibst PEW,PAW ... FU-Seitig die sog. PZD 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## peter-vt (4 Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt noch einmal gelesen und probiert und mein Problem liegt wahrscheinlich tatsächlich in der Hardware-Config. Sobald ich (per GSD) den FU in die HW-Konfig mit Aufnehme (egal mit welchen Modulen) blinkt die SF und die BF-LED an der S7.

Das mit den SFBs habe ich übrigens aus der (äußerst knappen und m.E. superschlechten) Doku vom Altivar. Das Programmer's Manual ist super, aber das Addendum zum Profibus kann man getrost in die Tonne kloppen.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal Grundlagenforschung betreiben und mich ein wenig belesen (z.B. Der Unterschied zw. DPv0 und DPv1.

Trotzdem danke für die wichtigen Anregungen und Tips, die mich wenigstens in die richtige Richtung blicken lassen. Trotzdem bin ich für Tips weiterhin dankbar. Da mein Problem offensichtlich nicht speziell den Altivar betrifft, sondern ganz algemein das Konfigurieren von Hardware mit (SIEMENS-fremden) GSD-Files.

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## Superkater (5 Februar 2010)

*Altivar 71 am Profibus*

Hallo,

in unserer Firma werden alle Altivar (58, 71 und 31) mit dem Profibus angesteuert. Ich lese direkt die PEW aus und beschreibe direkt die AW, weil die SFC 14 und 15 bei den PZD Daten nicht funktionieren.

Wir haben einen eigenen Treiber für die FUs geschrieben. Die Ansteueurung im Trieber erfolgt mit dem Standard Steuerwort und Statuswort (Drivecom-Profil 302) und der RPM Vorgabe.

Für den SPS Treiber (in SCL) inklusive den PKW Diensten (zum Lesen und Schreiben von Parametern) habe ich so ca. 2 Wochen gebastelt.

Leider muss ich sagen, dass die downloadbaren GSD Dateien von Schneider manchmal  überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Hol dir doch einfach eine Techniker von Schneider in die Firma mit einem Step7 Beispielprogramm.


----------



## peter-vt (6 Februar 2010)

*Danke an alle, jetzt funzt es!*

Hallo & guten Abend!

Ich möchte mich bei allen für ihre Hilfe bedanken. Nachdem ich die passende GSD-Datei von Schneider geladen habe, funktioniert es. Es ist eigentlich sogar total simpel, wenn man es einmal verstanden hat.
Ich kann nur noch einmal sagen, dass ich keine Probleme mit noch so komplexer Technik habe, wenn es richtige Doku gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist der ATV71 von Schneider ohnehin schon ein sehr komplexes Gerät, aufgrund der vielen Features. Das ganze dann noch über Profibus mit einer SPS zu realisieren gerät mit der vorhandenen "Mini-Doku" (die mich zudem auf den falschen Weg geführt hat) zum fröhlichen Rätselraten.

Noch ein Tip: Der Altivar läßt sich komplett über Profibus steuern. Sowohl Fahrbefehle als auch Sollwerte können per Profibus übermittelt werden. So wird er auch in der Anlage die ich gerade konzipiere angesteuert. Mit einer Ausnahme: Es gibt eine klassische Leitung für die Funktion "Power Removal", damit fährt er eine Schnellabschaltung (kann man konfigurieren ob freier Auslauf, normale Rampe, schnelle Rampe oder Gleichstrombremsung). Diese Funktion ist zertifiziert für EN954-1 Kategorie 3!!! Es genügt ein Safety-Relais, dass ihm bei einer Anlagenstörung (Ausfall oder Fehlfunktion der SPS) die 24 Volt wegnimmt. Zusätzliche Einrichtungen wie Schütze oder mechanische Bremsen sind nicht erforderlich. 

Gute Nacht,
Peter


----------

